# Poodle day at the groomers, again



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Jos had her two girls in today, plus Paris was there of course, and then Jak came to visit with Saffy, so before we all went home, we got a pic










And then we attempted to get Saffy and Paris waving together, but never succeeded. I got some funny pics though!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

and about the closest we got to them BOTH doing it together was this one:


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

wft??









awww


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

lmao!

those ones with Paris and Saffy could not stop me from laughing!

Paris is so cute in some of those pictures, and that one where Paris is half around and Saffy slipping forward??????????

Lol, and Saffy had her bath afterwards, so she is all white(ish -lol) and Fluffy!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Thanks for a good laugh!! I love the fifth one....really cute!
_


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Is the one in the red collar a licker? Mandy has that same colour staining as she licks her legs all the time. I can't get it out no how so keep shaving her in the bikini clip so it doesn't look so bad. I want to let her get all fluffy and poofy.

Love the pics so cute


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

A blizzard at the groomers! These are fantastic. Paris has so much character it is unbelievable. Thanks for starting my morning off with a huge smile!!


----------



## Eklectic (Nov 9, 2009)

WOW!
Beautiful spoos!Made me smile to look just to look at them!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree very beautiful spoos!. They look so happy.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

They're beautiful! Looks like all were having a great time.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha! Those girls are SO cute together! Poodle pals are the best!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I love the pics they are so cute. You can tell they are poodles pals. Thanks for sharing them is certainly added a smile to me day.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> A blizzard at the groomers! These are fantastic. Paris has so much character it is unbelievable. Thanks for starting my morning off with a huge smile!!


Ditto! Paris has such a pretty wave, how did u teach her? Flash waves, but it looks more like he's trying to hit something, lol.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

oh what adorable pictures! my favorite for sure was this one, they put a big smile on my face:









such pretty dogs!!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

How fun! Bet anyone coming in was caught off guard to see 4 gorgeous white standards. Love the waves.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

They all look so cute......can you imagine having four spoos, what fun that would be. Paris is so funny and always looks like she is having fun, what a lucky girl she is to have found you!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL 

I had a poodle'y day myself. Had 4 poodles for grooming, plus Cameo and Kami! all but one were white/cream

Your pictures are really great!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

They are such a hoot together! Not to mention absolutely gorgeous with their gorgeous friends. It does look like it 'snowed' with all those beautiful powder puffs.

LOVE these photos. Definitely made me giggle.


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

So Cute!!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Those pics are great! I think it was even cuter that Saffy and Paris wouldn't wave at the same time. IMO, just getting them to sit together for pics is a major accomplishment. I have to catch my guys off guard.


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

omg. the waving pics are hilarious.


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh I love all the poodles!! They are beautiful!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

So cute ! Poodles always make a liar out of you dont they? . Thanks for the laugh !


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Great pics!! They all look so happy and beautiful!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## april1694 (Dec 18, 2009)

They are beautiful! Loved seeing them waving. Looked like they were having a lot of fun too.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

LOL Don't you just love the antics of poodles ? ? ? Love the "waving" picture!


----------

